# Favorite Drink to Sip in Front of Your Tank



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

As the title suggests, what is/are your favorite drink(s) to sip when you sit idly in total relaxation in front of your planted tank after a day's work/school?

I'm gonna start to add recipes of cocktails every now and then, but feel free to add your own. Can be other kinds of alcohol(for minors, soft drinks)

***Art or other mods, if this is inappropriate as I know there are many under 21's members and lurkers then simply delete this topic, ok? 

This is an easy cocktail to mix and an especially good drink for the ladies:

'Amaretto and Cream'
-1oz Amaretto
-3/4oz milk cream
1. Pour in the amaretto in a 2-oz shot glass
2. With a bar spoon on the edge of the glass, gently pour the milk cream down so as to let it float atop the amaretto

*****This thread is NOT encouraging minors to drink so please don't try this at home(I just have to say this, guys)*****

Have fun!!!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

My favorite drink is coffee


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> As the title suggests, what is/are your favorite drink(s) to sip when you sit idly in total relaxation in front of your planted tank after a day's work/school?
> 
> I'm gonna start to add recipes of cocktails every now and then, but feel free to add your own. Can be other kinds of alcohol(for minors, soft drinks)
> 
> ...


Haha.... orange juice for me you drunkie! j/k I never thought about my favorite drink in front of the tank. I'll have to experiment. hmm......


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Nothing like an ice cold Amstel. 

CHEERS


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Coke from the can.




Or a Black Russian, neat. Depends on what kind of day I've had and what kind of mood the Missus is in.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

RO Water with a dash of Equlibrium for flavor.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

LOL Nate! 

For my personal choice, I prefer a nice, frosty margarita or long island iced tea.

But when my wife and kids are on my nerves, sometimes I chug my 2 liter DIY home-brew.

-Dustin 
:drinkers: 
artyman:


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

The black stuff... Guiness.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Chivas Regal on the rocks with a splash of water or
Hennessey straight with a Budweiser (bottle only, no cans here).


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

Nothing. Because I am usually drooling in front of the tank.

Just kidding. Coffee is the drink.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Chinese Green Tea


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

water and tea?? I would say I am still underage, but I am not anymore


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ahhhh ... but it is caffeine free and is refreshing too ~wink~


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm favoring Bass Ale lately.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Gatorade and Pennywort Drink(an Asian Drink).

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

MGD of course. [smilie=k:


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Iced chai latte or if i'm in the mood for an "adult" beverage, Bailey's on the rocks or Newcastle.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Good, good! Seeing how this thread is getting a good number of response, I guess it was a good post

Here's another cocktail mix:

'Black Humour'

-1 and 1/2 oz vodka
-3/4oz dark creme de cacao
-3/4oz light cream

How to make it:
1. Crush 1/2 cup ice in a blender
2. Add the ingredients one by one and mix into a smoothie-like texture
3. Pour the mix into a 10-oz wine glass and decorate with a sliced pineapple or cherry.

Enjoy!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe ... Cheers!


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Yerba mate!


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Mornings - Coffee so strong you have to chew it

last night - margarita on the rocks 3 fingers tequila 3 fingers margarita mix shaken


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

Which tank?

My outdoor goldie pond - Mojitos, of course! (Esp. in this 115 degree heat!)

My subdued amazon type tank in the bedroom - tea

The more active livebearer tank - Italian lemonade soda.

 

Note: I never, ever, ever drink water when around my tanks - almost drank my testing water once!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Nothing beats a good cup of straight black coffee.


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

For me, it's gotta be a medium-bodied red wine, such as a Merlot, Shiraz or a Pinot Noir. Can get some great deals on bottles from Australia, Chile or Argentina. Or, if I'm in a more introspective mood, I'll go for Sambuca - black label.

C'mon...I'm currently a single parent with two elementary school kids. Gotta unwind somehow  !
Brian.


----------



## dnrdarryl (Jul 23, 2006)

diet coke in the morning

iced tea -slightly sweetened in the afternoon.

milk or water at night.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Always coffe for me with 1 cream and 1 sugar.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Water with 2 CUps of Sugar and 1/4 tsp. of yeast  lol just kidding

a glass of Apple juice with lots of Ice, ahhhhhh Refreshing


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

If its still light outside when Im lookin at my tank its an Ice cold Coors Original....

If I am contemplating my tank then its usually a glass of red wine sometimes white....depends on what sounds good when Im standing in front of the wine rack.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i cant ever seem to go wrong with a good heff or maybe just some tea


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I like a scotch and water, on the rocks of course. It's got that flavor and bite a cocktail can never match.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Beer!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> I like a scotch and water, on the rocks of course. It's got that flavor and bite a cocktail can never match.


LOL Arent you like 16!!!


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh man ... in the morning, it's coffee ... in the evenings, it's newcastle or some maker's mark and ginger ale.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

> Beer!


That says it all!!!!!


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

Water  

The water from Melbourne's outer east is the best I've had. Just pop in a few ice blocks, very refreshing :icon_keel


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Chai tea in the morning, or vanilla vodka and cranberry juice at night


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Here are some recipes to share with everyone:

For ladies:

'Sweet Peach'
-vodka-1.5 oz
-orange juice-2.5 oz
-coconut milk-1 oz
-syrup-0.5 oz
-7-UP-2 oz
-canned peach-1 slice

To make it:
1)Fill the blender to about 1/4 full of ice, add all the ingredients.
2)Blend until the mixture becomes a consistent smoothie.
3)Pour the drink into a 12 oz glass and toss in a straw and off ya go 

For gents:

'Love in Winter'
-Blue curacao-1 oz
-Calpis-1 oz
-Lemon juice-0.5 oz
-syrup-3/4 oz

To make it:
1)Fill the blender to about 1/3 full of ice.
2)Add the ingredients and blend until a smoothie-like consistency shows.
3)Pour the finished product into an 8 oz liquor glass, and enjoy 

My personal favorite:

'Long Island Ice Tea'
-vodka-0.5 oz
-white rum-0.5 oz
-tequila-0.5 oz
-gin-0.5 oz
-lime juice-1 oz
-fresh lemon juice-0.5 oz
-coke-2 oz

To make it:
1)Get a 12-oz glass and add ice to about 8/10 full.
2)Add all the ingredients and mix thoroughly. Top off with a slice of lemon for decoration.

Happy cocktailing!!!

***If you have a recipe of your personal favorite drink, feel free to share it with us here, as that was my original purpose in starting this thread:amen:


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

haha!

When I was in college, one drink the girls used to love was a grasshopper:

1 part creme de menthe
1 part creme de cocoa
1 part milk

Tastes like a grasshopper cookie!

My favorite drink though would have to just be my bourbon, maker's mark. One recipe I've read that sounds amazing and I can't wait to try (when I can find the wintergreen leaves) is this:

***Taken from the maker's mark website***

Wintergreen Maker's Mark 
I am from New England, and haven't seen many entries from us Yankees, as you call us...so here's a recipe that you probably can't make but will satisfy all of us in New England.

1. Climb a big mountain.
2. Look down and look for wintergreen leaves. Pick 50-60 leaves and stow carefully in your pack, preferably in a ziplock bag.
3. Go home.
4. Do whatever you please with 1/3 of a bottle of Maker's Mark.
5. Stuff the wintergreen leaves from the mountain into the bottle.
6. Leave the bottle alone for a month.
7. One month later, enjoy the wintergreen bourbon neat or on the rocks. Savor the dancing flavors of the bourbon and wintergreen.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I am a 100% Diet Cokeaholic!! Pop a top again........


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> I like a scotch and water, on the rocks of course. It's got that flavor and bite a cocktail can never match.


My, my! A connoisseur in the making .

For me it's usually a brew, usually imported. Tend toward the German lagers as such as the English Ales are a bit too hoppy for my taste although I will swill down stuff like an "Old Peculiar" or "Old Speckled Hen" occasionally!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Generic Iced Mocha

coffee + hot coacoa mix + half & half + a wee bit of hershey's syrup, blended & put in the freezer for approx. 2 hours (near frozen), seved w/crushed ice

I suppose it could easily be made to accomodate those over 21


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

The best drink for the festive occasion is single malt scotch, neat.
For a drink to sip in front of the tank, on rare occasions, Cabernet Sauvignon or Samuel Adams at about room temperature.
Normally the drink is coffee.
How do you prepare your coffee?
I use a French press. No filters and no coffeepot designed to fail after 6 months of use.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

In the mornings: Coffee but whenever I can its usually a mocha. Sometimes I use some of my mexican vanilla and the hand blender and make a latte.

Beers: A local micro brewery is "Okanagan springs" I really like their regular lager
A really good beer is definatly "Sam adams" allthough its hard to find most flavours exept the boston lager. But its just a very tasty beer. Another refreshing beer to drink on a hot day has to be "stella artois"

Scotches: Allthough not the worlds finest, for the price and flavor nothing beats good ol Glenfidich. Contemplating life over a glass of scotch on the rocks, and a good cigar cannot be beat. Theres too many scotches to list that I've tried.

Sctoch drink favorites​
The top of the list by far has to be a rusty nail. Good lord what a drink.

Rob Roy.....basically the manhatten with scotch instead of whiskey ....mmmMMmm heaven
____________________________________________________________________________

Hot days; I'm not usually in front of my aquarium on hot days but if I am. Margharitas, mohitos, daiquiris are the old stanby's

Cold days; The heats on in the house but. A hot chocolate with khalua and ammaretto is really good.

I did just get a Cuisinart blender for my birthday, so the possabilities are endless :heh:


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm normally a skim milk drinker (terribly exciting right?). I also enjoy hot cocoa when its cold and raspberry lemonade when its hot.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Strong, hot coffee with a table scoop of ice cream melted into it, followed by a shot of cold water in the morning. 
If I have the day off and it's a warm/hot day, I'll drink iced teas and juices the rest of the day. 
Nightime is usually caffeine free hot teas. 

I love watching my very near-sighted axolotl attack moving plant leaves....


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Water in a reused bottle. So it makes me feel like a part of the fauna when I watch them ahha.


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

Cherry limeade from Publix in the juice section. Yuuuuuum.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I like to have a nice cold Asahi Super Dry beer after doing a water change!


----------



## gacp (Sep 11, 2006)

Coffee, tepid, very strong, black, no sugar. Also mate cocido.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Beers: Guiness extra stout or Abita beer  or Sapporo once in awhile. 

Drink recipe: Snow Shoe
==================
1 Part Peppermint Schnapps
3 Parts Crown Royal 

Serve in a frosted rock glass and garnish with a peppermint stick
=====================

Or another personal favorite is to start with favorite cappuccino and throw in a shot or 2 of a good rum or vodka...yum 

Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------

